# Best Sub Ohm Tanks of 2015



## Alex (19/3/15)

*Best Sub Ohm Tanks of 2015*







*Best Sub Ohm Tanks of 2015
*
In this article we will compare the sub ohm tanks we have reviewed so far in 2015. As there are now so manysub ohm tanks/clearomizerswe thought we would rank our favourite ones and highlight the stand out features of each. Hopefully this will give you an idea as to which one will be for you.

We have added in some deals and coupons we have been given by suppliers to help you save some money on your purchases (note we receive a small commission when you purchase through these links and we appreciate your support).

There are a few sub ohm tanks we haven’t tried yet and we will be doing our best to get them ASAP. Once we do we will add them to the article in full below. We have also integrated a voting function, so you can vote for which you think is the best sub ohm tank. If you have heard of any other sub ohm tanks we have missed and want to see.

*What is a Sub Ohm Tank and do I need to get one?*



So everyone seems to getting themselves a sub ohm tank, however they might not be for everyone and they should be approached with caution if you are new to vaping. The sub ohm tanks or clearomizers feature replaceable coils heads that can be vaped at less than 1 ohm. The most standard sub ohm coil seems to be the 0.5ohm coil and coils go all the way down to around 0.2ohm. In order to be able to use these coils, you will need a device that fires down to the ohm level of the coil you intend to use. So if you want to use the 0.5ohm coils you will need a high powered device capable of firing down to 0.5ohm. Check the specs of your device first before you purchase yourself a sub ohm tank, as you might need to upgrade your device as well. Box mods work particularly well with the new sub ohm tanks. The following box mods will all work with the sub ohm tanks: Kanger Kbox, Eleaf iStick 30W and 50W, Cloupor Mini, Vaporfi Vox 50, Innokin MVP 3.0 and the Vaporsharks.

Please be safe when using sub ohm tanks and make sure you are using the correct device with the correct batteries. Safety is very important when it comes to using high powered devices coupled with low ohm coils, so please make sure you know what you are doing. If you are unsure on anything drop us a comment below or head over to some good vaping forums where there will be many people on hand to help you out.

Sub ohm tanks have brought sub ohm vaping to the masses. Previously you had to purchase a RDA or RTA, whereby users needed to make their own coils. Not everyone enjoys or is capable of doing this, so this isn’t an appealing option to a lot of vapers. The latest sub ohm tanks now allow you to replicate the experience you would get from an RTA or RBA with the convenience of a normal clearomizer. This means you can insert pre-made coils into the tank, as would have done previously on other clearomizer/tank devices like the Aspire Nautilus etc. This ease of use, combined with the fact that you are now able to enjoy the incredible flavor from your e-liquids and billowing clouds of vapor, make the new sub ohm tanks a very popular choice.

*What sub ohm tank should you buy?*

*



Kanger Subtank Mini*


*Price:* $32.99

*Wattage Range:* 15-30W (0.5ohm coil) 12-25W (1.2ohm coil)

*Tank Capacity:* 4.5ml

*Coils Available:* 0.5 or 1.2ohm

*Wicking material:* 100% Organic Japanese Cotton

*RBA:* RBA deck included in the kit

*Diameter*: 22mm



*Why should you get the Subtank Mini?*


In our opinion the subtank mini is the best sub ohm tank for flavor and the most versatile out of all the tanks. The mini kit includes two different occ coils (0.5ohm and 1.2ohm) and also comes with the RBA deck, alongside a spare pyrex glass tank and other accessories. The amounts of gear you get with the subtank mini, make it one of the most complete kits. It is perfect for those who want to, or think they might want to, use the RBA as this is included in the kit. The subtank mini for us fires best at around 25W on the 0.5ohm coil and tastes amazing. I think its horizontal coil build gives it the edge on flavor over the vertical builds of the Atlantis and the Delta 2 (our opinion, however lots disagree!). The coils are also 100% Organic Japanese Cotton, so no need to worry about any mystery wicking materials here. The Kanger subtank mini is still our favourite sub ohm tank so far!



*Negatives*


Some people complained about a slow leak through the air flow holes, although we didn’t have this issue. However I think this issue has been resolved with the newer o-rings that have been released (correct me if I’m wrong!). If you want to vape at higher wattages the subtank mini won’t be for you as it fires best up to 30W and in my opinion won’t go beyond that without risking very hot vapor or dry hits.


*



Vaporfi Volt*


*Price:* $59.99 (comes with 30ml of e-liquid)

*Wattage Range:* 15-30W (0.5ohm coil) 12-25W (1.2ohm coil)

*Tank Capacity:* 4.5ml

*Coils Available:* 0.5 and 1.2ohm

*Wicking material:* 100% Organic Japanese Cotton

*RBA:* RBA deck included in the kit

*Diameter:* 22mm



*Why should you get the Vaporfi Volt?*


The Volt is a Vaporfi modified Kanger Subtank that comes with its signature lime green o-rings. The Vaporfi Volt features a different insulator material, larger juice holes on the RBA, as well as the signature lime green o-rings. Apart from those changes and the Vaporfi logo, it functions exactly like the Subtank Mini, so you get the same amazing vapor and flavor. I didn’t however get any leaking from the Volt, which was something a few people complained about on the Subtank Mini. If you want to order from a US based firm that offers a 90 day warranty and 30 day money back guarantee, then the Volt is the option for you. Vaporfi also give you a 30ml e-juice bottle with the Volt kit, worth $15. With its warranty and money back guarantee the Volt is a good choice for those who aren’t quite sure if they will enjoy sub ohm vaping or not.



*Negatives*


The Volt is slightly more expensive than the other sub ohm tanks, but as mentioned you do get the 90 day warranty, 30 day money back guarantee, 30ml of e-juice and the knowledge that you are dealing with a US based firm, which a lot of US based buyers will probably appreciate.


*



Kanger Subtank Nano*


*Price*: $25.99

*Wattage Range:* 15-30W (0.5ohm coil) 12-25W (1.2ohm coil)

*Tank Capacity:* 3ml

*Coils Available:* 0.5 or 1.2ohm

*Wicking material:* 100% Organic Japanese Cotton

*RBA:* Cannot be used with an RBA

*Diameter:* 18.5mm



*Why should you get the Subtank Nano?*


The Nano is the smallest of the sub ohm tanks. If you are looking for a sub ohm tank that has all the flavor and clouds, but will fit on smaller 18.5mm batteries, then the Subtank Nano is the go to tank. Despite its size, it performs very well and you get all the flavor and clouds you get from the mini albeit at a slightly lower wattage. We enjoy the Nano around 15W and we love its tiny size, which makes it the most portable of all the sub ohm tanks. The nano can only be used with the 1.2ohm and 0.5ohm coils and not with the RBA.



*Negatives*


The Nano can’t be used with the Kanger RBA, so if you want to use a RBA you will have to get the subtank mini or normal subtank.




*

Aspire Atlantis*


*Price:* $31.99

*Wattage Range:* 20-30W

*Tank Capacity:* 2ml (5ml extension available)

*Coils Available:* 0.5ohm

*Wicking material:* Ceramic paper wrapped in organic cotton (new coils I believe will be 100% cotton)

*RBA:* No RBA available (rumour has it Aspire are making one)

*Diameter:* 22mm



*Why should you get the Aspire Atlantis?*


The Atlantis was the first sub ohm tank onto the market and really set the bar high in terms of quality. The vapor production and flavor on the Atlantis are excellent. Some prefer the Atlantis when it comes to flavor and some will prefer the Subtank or Delta 2, it’s very much a personal preference. The Atlantis is extremely well built and doesn’t leak at all and the coils are apparently quite easy to rebuild yourself if you want to do that.



*Negatives*


There is only a 0.5ohm coil so far for the Atlantis and the older coils also feature some mystery ceramic material, albeit on the outside of the cotton. Aspire are now producing 100% organic cotton coils due to people complaining about this. The Atlantis doesn’t feature an RBA, although it is rumoured that they are bringing one out. The Atlantis 2 I believe is coming out soon, so it should feature in that. The Atlantis tank is only 2ml big so will not last a very long time when vaping heavily. You can however get a 5ml extension for the Atlantis tank, but it will have to be purchased separately.


*

Joyetech Delta 2*


*Price:* $34.99

*Wattage Range:* 20-45W

*Tank Capacity:* 3.5ml

*Coils Available:* 0.5ohm

*Wicking material:* Organic man-made cotton + small sheet of man-made mineral fiber

*RBA:* RBA deck sold separately

*Diameter:* 22mm



*Why should you get the Joyetech Delta 2?*


The Delta 2 can be fired at a higher wattage than the Subtank and Atlantis. It fires best for us around 30-35W and can be fired up to 50W without issues. I have seen one person chain vape the Delta 2 at 60W without any issues. The flavor and cloud production is right up there with the Subtank Mini and Atlantis.



Another stand out feature is that the 0.5ohm coils have juice flow control, which allows you to choose how much juice hits the coil. This is good for those who want to use slightly higher PG e-liquids which won’t need as much juice flow.



*Negatives*


The Joyetech Delta 2 uses a high temperature woven wick, which is made out of some man made mineral fiber. This woven wick is in direct contact with the coil and is then surrounded by cotton. Joyetech said this was put there to stop dry hits, but the way it crumbles into tiny pieces puts me off, as there might be a chance of inhaling those small fibers. Not many people seem to care about this and most likely the material is harmless and nothing will happen, but nonetheless we don’t want to take any chances. I would like to see Joyetech replace the material with 100% cotton as Aspire are doing with their coils. This again is just our opinion and make of this what you will. This aside the Delta 2 is pretty awesome and performs flawlessly even at the higher wattages.



The Delta 2 is a bit trickier to fill compared with the other tanks, as there is only a tiny gap to fill down the side of the tank. The steel outer casing, whilst protective, restricts your view of the e-liquid left in the tank so it is a bit tricky to see how much is e-juice you have left.


*

Eleaf Melo*


*Price:* $19.99

*Wattage Range:* 20-30W

*Tank Capacity:* 3.5ml

*Coils Available:* 0.5ohm

*Wicking material:* Organic Cotton

*RBA:* No RBA available

*Diameter:* 22.3mm



*Why should you get the Eleaf Melo?*


I think if you want a cheap sub ohm tank that performs well with the 0.5 ohm coil, then the Eleaf Melo is a fantastic option. It is priced at the lower end of the sub ohm tank market, which makes it a good choice for those on a budget or for those wanting to try a sub ohm tank without spending too much money. It works just as well as the Atlantis albeit at a cheaper price. The Melo coils are also interchangeable with the Atlantis coils. The Melo works well up to 30W, but won’t go much beyond that without risking dry hits.



*Negatives*


The Melo is quite a basic sub ohm tank with only one coil (o.5ohm). The coils are organic cotton though, and can be interchanged with the Atlantis coils. There is also no RBA for the Melo just the 0.5ohm coils.


*

SMOK VCT A1 (Vapor Chaser Tank)*

*Price:* $24

*Wattage Range:* 15-30W (0.5ohm coil) 20-30W (0.4ohm coil)

*Tank Capacity:* 4.5ml

*Coils Available:* 0.5 and 1.2ohm vertical, 0.5 and 1.2ohm single horizontal and 0.4ohm dual horizontal

*Wicking material:* 100% Organic Japanese Cotton

*RBA:* RBA deck sold separately

*Diameter:* 22mm



*Why should you get the SMOK VCT A1?*


The SMOK VCT competes with the Melo on price at the lower end of the sub ohm tank market. For me the SMOK VCT is a more versatile tank when compared with the Melo, because of the variety of coils you have to choose from.



The VCT boasts a huge range of different coils with massive juice holes that makes the VCT a very versatile tank. They do the A1 vertical single coils like you find on the Atlantis in 0.5 and 1.2ohms. The A1 coils also has juice flow controls like the Delta 2, which is a great feature. They do the X1 single horizontal coils like on the Subtanks in 0.5 and 1.2ohm. They also do a the X2 dual horizontal coils which comes in 0.4ohm for slightly higher wattages. You can also use the Ni200 coil that comes with the SMOK gimlet which is a 0.2ohm vertical coil build, that can be used up to 100W! There is also an RBA for VCT, which needs to be purchased separately. They have really covered all the bases with their coils, which is great for different vaping preferences. This variety combined with a well-priced tank, makes the SMOK VCT a real contender in the sub ohm tank market.



*Negatives*


No really big negatives for me on the VCT apart from the fact that the overall build quality felt a little bit shoddier than some of the higher end sub ohm tanks. There is a little o-ring that is glued onto the underside of the pyrex glass tank and this can quite easily fall off and break. The drip tip also wobbles slightly (hasn’t fallen off but is a tiny bit loose). I guess for the price you can’t expect it to be quite up there with the Kanger and Aspire tanks in terms of quality, but still a fantastically versatile clearomizer at a bargain price!


*

SMOK GCT Gimlet*


*Price:* $30

*Wattage Range:* 20-80W (0.2ohm coil)

*Tank Capacity:* 4ml

*Coils Available:* 0.2ohm Ni200 nickel wire coil and can also use the SMOK VCT coils

*Wicking material:* 100% Organic Japanese Cotton

*RBA:* RBA deck sold separately

*Diameter:* 22mm



*Why should you get the SMOK Gimlet Cloud Tank?*


The SMOK Gimlet can use all the SMOK VCT coils, so it boasts a huge range of coils. I think the Gimlet was made to be used with the SMOK XPRO M80 temperature controlled box mod. The Gimlet features 0.2ohm nickel wire coils, which apparently work very well when used with temperature controlled/sensing devices (haven’t tested this ourselves yet). Other than that the tank looks a bit different to the other sub ohm tanks and features some funky gold plating. We much preferred the airflow options on the Gimlet compared to the SMOK VCT. The airflow slider clicks and slides really nicely and although it doesn’t look like it, it feels like you get more air flow on the Gimlet. Apart from the airflow and looks there isn’t that much to choose between the two SMOK sub ohm tanks.



*Negatives*


As with the VCT the Gimlet features a slightly wobbly drip tip. It doesn’t fall out in your mouth or anything, but it just wobbles slightly, which is a little annoying. Some people might not like its funky looks, but I quite like it (my brother doesn’t!). It has a slight “steampunk” resemblance to it! I’m not sure if the Gimlet does enough to warrant being $10 more expensive than the VCT, seeing as you can use the Ni200 coils in the VCT. I did prefer the airflow on the Gimlet, but apart from that, there isn’t that much to choose between them in.

*

Horizon Tech Arctic Sub Ohm Tank*


*Price:* $36.99

*Wattage Range:* 10-100W

*Tank Capacity:* 2.5ml

*Coils Available:* BTC: 0.2, 0.5, 1.2ohm BTDC: 0.2 and 0.5ohm

*Wicking material:* 100% Organic Cotton

*RBA:* No RBA available

*Diameter:* 22mm



*Why should you get the Artic?*


We haven’t reviewed the Artic sub ohm tank yet ourselves (coming soon). From what we have read it seems that the Artic sub ohm tank can be vaped at the highest wattage – all the way up to 100W! The Artic, like the VCT, has a big selection of coils. You can choose from bottom turbine coils (BTC) and bottom turbine dual coils (BTDC) in a range of different resistances. The BTDC coils are the ones that can be vaped at higher wattages, with the 0.2ohm BDTC going all the way up to 100W! This does mean you will be needing a massively powerful device like the Sigelei 150W or something similar, so this might not be for everyone. The normal BTC coils can be vaped at a more reasonable level and will work on something like the iStick 50W. The Artic coils from what I have seen, have massive juice holes which are rectangular in shape, allowing for plenty of juice to be absorbed by the cotton.



*Negatives*


I can’t really say anything about the negatives, yet until we test it ourselves (hopefully next week). I don’t think the Artic has an RBA, from what I can see so far, so that could be an issue for some who might want to rebuild.


source: http://the-best-electronic-cigarette-review.com/best-sub-ohm-tanks/

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/15)

Looking forward to the Artic tank, but other then that the Delta 2 is my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/3/15)

So the top are all Subtanks


----------



## skola (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mario (17/4/15)

@Alex 
Love your post bro. Great work!!
I stripped down the Delta II coil in an attempted to rebuild it and discovered this (pic below)
Is this the man made mineral fiber you referring too?



To me it looks and feel like a thin strip on Jap.Cotton.
This 15cm x 10cm was wrapped around the coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

